# Women's Team Recruiting Social Next Tuesday in SF - Roaring Mouse



## mightymo (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're a woman who...

- Rides/races bikes 
- Lives in the Bay Area
- And is interested in joining an ***awesome racing squad*** for next year...

...you're invited to *Roaring Mouse Cycle's **women's recruiting social** next Tuesday, November 13th* at Wunder Brewing Company in SF! 

Invitation and team details are included below. 

*Alternatively, for all you guys out there*, please forward to any women who you think may be excited about the prospect of livin' large with Roaring Mouse. 

*

*You're Invited! Women's Team Recruiting Social - Roaring Mouse Cycles *

Roaring Mouse Cycles is an SF-based co-ed cycling team focused having fun and enjoying our sport through racing, organized group rides, community events and training sessions… and *we're building up our women's team! *

We're specifically *strengthening our ranks on the road *starting with the '08 season, but *we have cyclists of all disciplines*—so whether you ride a road, mountain, cyclocross or track bike, we want you! 

We feel a team is important for many reasons: camaraderie, working on our strengths and weaknesses, race tactics, group rides, hanging out at events and having a good time while we learn. 

*Does this jive with you? Then come meet us!*

** When: Tuesday, November 13th
** Time: 7pm
** Where: Wunder Brewing Company, San Francisco (1326 9th Ave; Inner Sunset: http://www.wunderbeer.com/)
** Who: Women interested in racing and riding on a supportive and rockin' team. All categories welcome!
** Why: We have a couple Cat3/4 women now but we're looking towards fostering a small to mid-sized squad for '08. 

Please RSVP (to me through this forum) to help us know how many to expect or feel free to just show up! 

Good beer and friendly chatter included.

Hope to see you there!

Team Roaring Mouse Cycles
http://www.teamroaringmouse.com/


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Rather than forward, can I come if I wear a skort?


----------



## mightymo (Mar 22, 2007)

would be willing to stuff your bra as well?


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

singlespeed.org said:


> Rather than forward, can I come if I wear a skort?



You are all set, Here's the new team kit


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wsup mightymo? We missed you at the ride last night. 12 happy peoples. 60 degrees of warm fall weather.

fc


----------



## mightymo (Mar 22, 2007)

*that's what i hear!*

isaias came home and raved about last night and said i should have been there. evidently there's this thing i own. it's green and has a white thingy that goes up and down in the front, and it's got 26" wheels too. i guess it's called my mountain bike, but i wouldn't know since i haven't ridden it, since, gulp, downieville or shortly thereafter. hence why we're having this conversation on roadbikereview and not mtbr! ;-) maybe after turkey day...

cheers!
mo


----------

